# Ablaufsprache in Codesys



## Bensen83 (26 August 2011)

Hallo ich würde gerne Ablaufsprache zur Schrittkettenerstellung nutzen.
Würde gerne in einem Step einen string beschreiben und je nachdem, was dort drin steht in den dem entsprechenden step springen. geht das irgendwie?
Also nach dem step soll direkt entschieden werden wo es hin geht.
Habe parallelverzweigunge aufgebaut aber dann sind diese ja eben "parallel" aktiv  das möchte ich ja nicht. es solll ja immer nur ein schritt aktiv sein.
hat da jemand ne idee?
Ach ja und wie baut man dort am besten die aktionen in dem schritt auf? einfach direkt doppelklick auf den schritt und dann dort drip programmieren, oder ist es irgendwie vorteilhafter wenn man diese aktionsassoziation nutz? habe die noch nicht so ganz verstanden ;-)
Danke für euer Hilfe


----------



## Werner29 (9 September 2011)

Bensen83 schrieb:


> Würde gerne in einem Step einen string beschreiben und je nachdem, was dort drin steht in den dem entsprechenden step springen. geht das irgendwie?


Das sollte gehen. Du kannst in einer Transition auch einen Stringvergleich
reinschreiben. Mit echten Sprüngen solltest du aber vorsichtig sein, besser ist es, eine Alternativverzweigung aufzumachen (also keine Parallelverzweigung).


Bensen83 schrieb:


> Ach ja und wie baut man dort am besten die aktionen in dem schritt auf? einfach direkt doppelklick auf den schritt und dann dort drip programmieren, oder ist es irgendwie vorteilhafter wenn man diese aktionsassoziation nutz? habe die noch nicht so ganz verstanden ;-)
> Danke für euer Hilfe


Als Anfänger würde ich dir die einfache Variante empfehlen. Die ist zwar nicht IEC-konform, aber dafür kann man halbwegs verstehen, was da passiert.

Bernhard


----------

